# Monk jazz experience in artificial intelligence logic



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello my friends, there are a few things regarding new logic experience in 
1. Firstly why should we point as AI in music one of most important investigation point ?
2. Logic oriented analytics in music context, just example of Thelonious monk music

3 .. propositions deductive investigation in composition


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's keep discussion in one thread:
Monk jazz experience in artificial intelligence logic

I'll close this one.


----------

